# Why is there no technology or product review?



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 11, 2016)

Something to review ballasts, bulbs, shades, tents even temp guages and something seperate to review things like packaged soil, cloning gels, pest controls, nutes, maybe certain farms or locations can post their products for sale in a by region categorization. Mainly interested in the electronical reviews but both seem like they should have a place with the amount of visitors and traffic you receive


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2016)

you just post your review in the appropriate sections. thats where you place them.
so if youre looking for a product review on nutrients you would place it or go to the nutrient section.

we dont allow free sales by members or advertisements on this forum so you will not see certain farms or locations that are posting their products for sale. 
we do however have patient forum areas, where you can discuss things specific to region 

however in addition to all that we have sponsored advertisers here have their own section called "rollitup advertisers" where they have their own spot to shine their products, we keep them in the advertising section because that way its organized better for users to go look to see what we have, but also that it isnt all over the forum where users use the thread areas for their personal interests. we feel this way both users and advertisers harmonize on the forum cohesively. A large majority of our user base does not want advertisers posting in forum areas for their products.
and the advertisers find it easier to promote their threads in their dedicated section.

as for electronic and equipment reviews they are all over the forum but mostly in the specific subsections such as LED reviews being in the led section.

hope this helps you to understand how we have the forum set up the way it is.


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 12, 2016)

I meant more farm products for organic soil, composts, guanos and other sorts not marijuana directly advertising but don't see any forums for ballast and shade questions or reviews


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> I meant more farm products for organic soil, composts, guanos and other sorts not marijuana directly advertising but don't see any forums for ballast and shade questions or reviews


yes what im trying to say is you would put the reviews or the users put the reviews in the sections they are related to

so organic reviews would be in the organic sections
ballast would be hps indoor lighting
nutrient companies would be in nutrient sections

hopefully thats more clear to you you asked several questions in your first post, i attempted to answer them all, perhaps it was too wordy
we dont allow marijuana direct advertising so im not sure where you got that in my post, but our advertisers are mostly seedbanks, nutes, lights, etc. but not actual marijuana itself.


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 12, 2016)

None of your forum topics have anything to do with reviews. You go to indoor growing then just post a ballast and the 8 people that are it might leave a comment if one has used it? Doesn't sound very efficient


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2016)

KingOFthe710 said:


> None of your forum topics have anything to do with reviews. You go to indoor growing then just post a ballast and the 8 people that are it might leave a comment if one has used it? Doesn't sound very efficient


our forum has reviews for just about everything in all of the forums topics and subsections users place in the area best related to the product itself.
sorry you feel that is inefficient, im just trying to direct you to where you would find product reviews you requested and where to start them.
a lot of product reviews have 50,70, 90 + pages longs , these include tons of products and types like LED lights, HPS lighting companies, nutrient companies and soils.. Ive seen huge review threads that generate a lot of topic responses over the many years ive been here at rollitup
Dont think of the forum topics so limited or inside the box , they included everything and anything about that topic that can be including reviewing of products.

hope this all helps you in the right direction to post a review welcome to the forum ^_^


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

i received a report of riff raff.

this is an official RIU PSA that there is no riff raff allowed.

your cooperation is appreciated. thank you.


----------



## KingOFthe710 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll riff raff all I please


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i received a report of riff raff.
> 
> this is an official RIU PSA that there is no riff raff allowed.
> 
> your cooperation is appreciated. thank you.


Reported...


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i received a report of riff raff.
> 
> this is an official RIU PSA that there is no riff raff allowed.
> 
> your cooperation is appreciated. thank you.









What if I said that I am riff?


----------

